# فرصه عطورات بالجمله مايقارب 5000 عطر من محمود سعيد



## الغروووب (8 أكتوبر 2014)

*
فررررصه 
عطورات أصلية بالجمله مايقارب 5000 عطر

من محمود سعيد 

تسترات
نوعيات ممتازه ومنوعه ..





السعر 15 ريال للحبه 
للطلب بالكميات

وسعر خاص جداً للكميات الكبيره 

ونضمن لك سعر مناسب واقل من السوق 

الموقع بالرياض وإمكانية الشحن لأي مكان داخل المملكه وخارجها ..

للتواصل و الاستفسار

0505303814 ابو ناصر









​*


----------

